# Probleme mit Firewall?



## BlackTown (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo
ich habe auf meiner Website einmal einen iframe und einen Flash-Film.
(in unterschiedlichen frames)

Wen ich meine Seite aufrufe, ist der iframe und der Film nicht zu sehen.

Erst wenn ich meine Temp-Dateien lösche und meine Firewall (Norton 2003) ausmache, wird der iframe und der flash Film geladen.

Kann es sein, dass mein Werbeblocker oder so die Dinger blockt


Hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## BlackTown (12. Februar 2004)

<a href="http://www.flyingbarkeeper.de" target="_blank"><img src="barkeeper.gif" width="468" height="60" border="0"></a> 

<br>

<!-- banner start for http://www.web-records.com -->
<iframe width="468" height="60" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" scrolling="no" src="http://www.web-records.com/?BannerView=468x60.gif&CUID=01A07142C419B3770985I"> 
</iframe>
<!-- banner end -->



--> das ist der Code

Wenn ich den Cache nicht geleert habe und die Firewall nicht ausmache, sehe ich weder den iframe + den banner darüber. Ebenso geht es mit dem Flash Film


----------



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann bietet diese firma den dienst an ein flashbanner dynamisch zu erstellen?

Ab auf jeden Fall blockt dein Werbeblocker die BANNER-Codes.

Versuche einmal die Kommentare:

<!-- banner start for http://www.web-records.com -->
<!-- banner end -->

raus zu löschen. 

evtl funktionierts dann.

oder du trägst die Adresse in die Ausnahmeliste deines Werbeblockers ein... was dann aber bei anderen Surfern mit Werbeblocker wieder Probleme macht.


----------



## BlackTown (12. Februar 2004)

Mmh, das mit dem tag rausnehmen hat nicht geklappt.
Ich habe mir aber sowas schon gedacht.

Da wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als einen direkten verweis zu machen.
Mit meinem Flash Film scheint es wahrscheinlich das selbe Problem zu sein.

-->nur kleine Filmchen wie buttons etc werden erkannt. Wo liegt da die Grenze


----------



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Da Grenze liegt da denke ich an der Adresse!

Wahrscheinlich dürfte die Struktur/ das Profil auf eine Bannerwerbung zutreffen , und durch das blockt der Werbeblocker das "Banner"

Wenn du selbst auf deinem Webspace einen Flashfilm lädst und nicht im Dateinamen "banner" vorkommt dann glaube ich auch nicht das der Werbeblocker blocken tut.

Probier mal!


----------



## BlackTown (13. Februar 2004)

Danke Dir hat geklappt.

Der Film   jetzt.

Das mit dem Banner im iframe nervt mich zu Tode.
Habe erst mal einen direkten Link gemacht.

Werde die von web-records mal anschreiben.


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Nichts zu danken!


----------

